
MDMA - motivic
https://www.profgalloway.com/mdma
======
memetichazard
N=9? For that second chart, remove the best performer as an outlier and it
falls apart. This reads more as "Softbank is poor at making good choices" than
anything concrete.

------
0xdeadb00f
Am I the only one so utterly confused by this article? I have no idea what the
author is on about. It seems very interesting though (am I stupid? Or is it
just the writing style? Is there some context I'm missing?).

~~~
jeffshek
It's just the writing style :)

Terse with a bit of snark and ecstasy jokes. Lots of references to startups.

It's definitely entertaining!

------
solotronics
This is just an after effect of decoupling money from anything tangible.

[https://wtfhappenedin1971.com/](https://wtfhappenedin1971.com/)

~~~
disgruntledphd2
I would humbly suggest that it's more likely to be the dropping of capital
controls, which followed the collapse of Bretton Woods.

